# expanding to Derm



## coder1 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello Everyone ,


Would anyone like to share must used CPT and Icd-9 for derm patients


Thanks


----------



## EKMineau (Mar 31, 2009)

The whole Integumentary system section  

10021-17999


----------



## katerock1 (May 8, 2009)

right.
Order Inga Ellzey;s Complete Derm Coder


----------

